# Ohio ISP . . . suggestions?



## theJesus (Sep 5, 2008)

I'm planning on getting my own interwebz in my room separate from the family's (too slow, and they won't let me use it in my room anyways).

I'm in North Canton, OH and I need something with really fast sustained download _and_ upload speeds for game hosting.  Budget is ~100 month, but I could pay a bit more if it was really worth it.

Also needs to be stable as well.  My family has "roadrunner" through Time Warner Cable, and it goes out all the time.  Customer service sucks too.  We had to get our modem replaced after a storm killed it and they replaced our Motorola Surfboard with some Toshiba POS that has the config/status page disabled.

In short:  I need a good ISP for 24/7 game hosting.


----------



## theJesus (Sep 5, 2008)

lol I should get Christian internet filter 

Seriously though, I'd like to have at least 1.5mb sustained upload.


----------



## MadClown (Sep 6, 2008)

Is there fiber optics support were you live?  If so go with an isp that offers such service.


----------



## theJesus (Sep 6, 2008)

No, not that I'm aware of.  Otherwise, I wouldn't have thought twice and just got that.


----------



## ShadowFold (Sep 6, 2008)

EDIT: http://forums.techpowerup.com/member.php?u=58801 Ownd


----------



## btarunr (Sep 6, 2008)

theJesus, 

Please specify what you mean by "mass torrenting". While torrents do bring in the convenience of quick distribution (like say distributing a free game map in a LANParty or distributing your free work / GPL software), it's infamous for you know what. Discussion on piracy, pirated material, torrents (in context of downloading copyrighted material) here in TPU forums is forbidden.


----------



## theJesus (Sep 7, 2008)

Distributing GPL software.  Edited post to say game hosting though, as I want to do that as well and to avoid further confusion


----------



## Random Murderer (Sep 8, 2008)

see if verizon FiOS is in your area. it's verizon's new service, and it's full fiber optic


----------



## A Cheese Danish (Sep 8, 2008)

From what I found, the only fiber optic support i could find was Verizon's FiOS.  But I can tell you that I can not get it at my house.


----------



## Random Murderer (Sep 8, 2008)

A Cheese Danish said:


> From what I found, the only fiber optic support i could find was Verizon's FiOS.  But I can tell you that I can not get it at my house.



well then, thejesus might be SOL on this one.
from what i've read and heard, FiOS kicks gratuitous amounts of ass, but i've never experienced it, so it's merely an "i heard" thing.


----------



## theJesus (Sep 9, 2008)

An acquaintance of mine claimed his friend that had it got like 45mbps down and 15mbps up for $50/month and had a fiber termination in his basement 

Seriously, if I had it in my area, I would've never made this thread 
I've been investigating some business class ISP plans though,  but to no avail.  And all those stupid ISP search-engine type things always bring up the same few results or url's that have been sold.  I found one that was half-decent but it only let's you search like once or twice per however long.


----------



## Wile E (Sep 9, 2008)

Random Murderer said:


> well then, thejesus might be SOL on this one.
> from what i've read and heard, FiOS kicks gratuitous amounts of ass, but i've never experienced it, so it's merely an "i heard" thing.



My sister has Fios. It is all kinds of ass kickery. She has the 15/5 plan, and the upload is almost 5Mb exactly, actual download is really close to advertised at about 14Mb.

She lives 25min away from me. It's been available to her for the past 1 1/2 yrs. It still hasn't gotten to my area.


----------



## Ongaku (Sep 26, 2008)

Well...wow sry if I'm reviving this or something...

I don't know if TDS Metrocom runs around in your area...but they are the greatest phone company/ISP I've ever had. I've finally found a company that has smart techs and nice people 

The only drawback with them is you have to have a landline in order to get their DSL. But I get my phone and 4MB DSL (4 d/l, 2 u/l) for under $100/month. 

But they aren't too big yet, so I don't know if they are abouts in Ohio


----------



## theJesus (Sep 26, 2008)

Just checked and not available here 

Ane it's not a bad thing that you're "reviving" this thread, because I still haven't chose an ISP yet .


----------



## jpierce55 (Sep 26, 2008)

theJesus said:


> I'm planning on getting my own interwebz in my room separate from the family's (too slow, and they won't let me use it in my room anyways).
> 
> I'm in North Canton, OH and I need something with really fast sustained download _and_ upload speeds for game hosting.  Budget is ~100 month, but I could pay a bit more if it was really worth it.
> 
> ...



Verizon DSL is good here and cheap, but I am in southern Ohio. You should email them about availability we did... and after a few months it became available.


----------



## 1freedude (Oct 1, 2008)

hey man, check out cavtel.com/business.  I was going to use them in my town house, but i got cable.  the service is reliable, but customer service kinda crappy.  go with a business plan, as their residential up speed is around 750kb. call 'em up, get 'em out there and git it goin


----------



## theJesus (Oct 2, 2008)

Doesn't seem to be available here.

Fitseries3 has a thread up about possibly hooking interested people in the right areas up with a fiber connection, so I'm gonna wait and see what happens with that.


----------



## panchoman (Oct 2, 2008)

i would get a good t3 company.. most of the time they end up installing to you if you pay a fee if no one else in your city/area has it.. but the internet is kick ass and if you live in a decent sized city, chances are you dont have to pay the installation fee.


----------



## theJesus (Oct 2, 2008)

I had been looking around for a t3 provider, but all the ones I found were insanely expensive .  I'd really prefer ~100 or less.


----------



## Wile E (Oct 2, 2008)

panchoman said:


> i would get a good t3 company.. most of the time they end up installing to you if you pay a fee if no one else in your city/area has it.. but the internet is kick ass and if you live in a decent sized city, chances are you dont have to pay the installation fee.



A T3 line is like $3k/month.


----------



## theJesus (Oct 2, 2008)

Yeah, that sounds about right based on what I was finding.  I don't even make $3k a month 

More like <=$1k


----------



## panchoman (Oct 2, 2008)

Wile E said:


> A T3 line is like $3k/month.



yeah? i thought it was about a hundred.. my bad lol.. what about t1?


----------



## Wile E (Oct 2, 2008)

panchoman said:


> yeah? i thought it was about a hundred.. my bad lol.. what about t1?


$300-$1k/mo


----------



## panchoman (Oct 2, 2008)

Wile E said:


> $300-$1k/mo



wow okay.. why is that my family pays like 200 bucks a month for like tv(dvr, hd, hbo etc)  phone(unlimited) and internet that is almost as fast as a T1 line.. i get around 1.3ish on a good download..


----------



## zithe (Oct 2, 2008)

Wile E said:


> $300-$1k/mo



T.05!

Is earthlink any good? I've heard mixed ideas.


----------



## theJesus (Oct 2, 2008)

lol, yeah, I think I'm just gonna wait to see what happens with fit's plan 

edit:



panchoman said:


> wow okay.. why is that my family pays like 200 bucks a month for like tv(dvr, hd, hbo etc)  phone(unlimited) and internet that is almost as fast as a T1 line.. i get around 1.3ish on a good download..


cuz that's probably just download and not upload?  and because you're paying for a ton of extra stuff as well (and still being over-charged imo)



zithe said:


> T.05!
> 
> Is earthlink any good? I've heard mixed ideas.


t.05 would basically be fractional t1 I think, which wouldn't be worth it.  and I'm definitely not settling for earthlink


----------



## Wile E (Oct 2, 2008)

panchoman said:


> wow okay.. why is that my family pays like 200 bucks a month for like tv(dvr, hd, hbo etc)  phone(unlimited) and internet that is almost as fast as a T1 line.. i get around 1.3ish on a good download..



T1 is only around 1.5Mb/s. But they are so expensive because they are guaranteed speeds and uptimes and targetted at businesses. If it starts to lag, you get a discount, if you get more than a couple hours of outage, your month is free, etc. They also have a higher level of tech support.


----------



## panchoman (Oct 2, 2008)

Wile E said:


> T1 is only around 1.5Mb/s. But they are so expensive because they are guaranteed speeds and uptimes and targetted at businesses. If it starts to lag, you get a discount, if you get more than a couple hours of outage, your month is free, etc. They also have a higher level of tech support.



makes sense.. but really, i didn't realize that interwebz is still so expensive.. i mean freaking japan just started using 1 gbps internet -_-


----------



## theJesus (Oct 2, 2008)

great, now I wanna move to japan


----------



## panchoman (Oct 3, 2008)

theJesus said:


> great, now I wanna move to japan



http://www.cellphonehits.net/1gbps-internet-speed-now-available-in-japan/

5,985.00 JPY = 57.0123 USD


----------



## paybackdaman (Oct 3, 2008)

Hey man. I thought about doing this a while ago, but you can't unless your family has DSL and you get cable. Or vice versa. But for me we have cable and i wasn't about to get DSL, so I called my provider [brighthouse] and they told me i would have to have another cable installed if I wanted to do that. Like from the main line from the road. If you have two modems on the same line it will have I.P. conflicts and won't work right for you and your family. :shadedshu


----------



## Wile E (Oct 3, 2008)

paybackdaman said:


> Hey man. I thought about doing this a while ago, but you can't unless your family has DSL and you get cable. Or vice versa. But for me we have cable and i wasn't about to get DSL, so I called my provider [brighthouse] and they told me i would have to have another cable installed if I wanted to do that. Like from the main line from the road. If you have two modems on the same line it will have I.P. conflicts and won't work right for you and your family. :shadedshu



They lied to you. We had 2 separate cable modems on the same line without issue when I lived with my father.


----------



## paybackdaman (Oct 3, 2008)

hmm. same provider? Because i can see two different providers working....but i only have brighthouse in my area. I have also done some research online and most articles have said that it is impossible for them to be on the same lines.

But it is getting me to think that cable boxes work in about the same way, and we have over 5 on the same line...w/e....haha. good luck jesus. =]


----------



## Wile E (Oct 3, 2008)

paybackdaman said:


> hmm. same provider? Because i can see two different providers working....but i only have brighthouse in my area. I have also done some research online and most articles have said that it is impossible for them to be on the same lines.
> 
> But it is getting me to think that cable boxes work in about the same way, and we have over 5 on the same line...w/e....haha. good luck jesus. =]



We have Comcast. One line coming in, two modems, both with their own IP. ISPs probably decided to stop allowing it to gouge more money from customers.


----------



## theJesus (Oct 3, 2008)

I'm gonna need a line ran upstairs anyways, so it doesn't make too much difference.  I'm still gonna have to pay for that either way.  Now I just need to get a new job . . . again . . . back to the temp agency


----------



## thoughtdisorder (Oct 3, 2008)

Here's some options you may or may not already know about.........

http://cable.theispguide.com/urlfilter/city.north canton/serName.c/state.OH/findcable.html


----------



## theJesus (Oct 3, 2008)

panchoman said:


> http://www.cellphonehits.net/1gbps-internet-speed-now-available-in-japan/
> 
> 5,985.00 JPY = 57.0123 USD


now i _really_ wanna move to japan 



thoughtdisorder said:


> Here's some options you may or may not already know about.........
> 
> http://cable.theispguide.com/urlfilter/city.north canton/serName.c/state.OH/findcable.html


yeah, none of those are actually available here.  cox and comcast both just direct me to time warner cable after I put in my address.


----------

